# Advice on OLD differential



## j-v (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello, i would like to know if you can give an little advice on a old differential i got. My friend gave it to me nearly 1975 and it was old already. It just have only a serial number but i used it on various online part catalogs and found nothing. There are some photos:





































If you could tell me of what model or year it is, you would help a lot. Thanks


----------

